# Estoy trabado con calculo para un servomotor



## alf0808 (Nov 19, 2009)

hola, ojala y me puedan ayudar nesecito los calculos que se tienen que realizar para un servo motor que tiene que mover unos carritos con una carga de 12kg, el desplazamiento es de forma lineal de ida y vuelta, aproximadamente 1 metro, el sinfin, los carritos y las guias son del catalogo de hiwin y el servomoter es un nema size 23, espero y me puedan ayudar


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 21, 2009)

Puedes dar detalles de los componentes que has escogido ?. Salu2


----------



## alf0808 (Nov 21, 2009)

El servomotor, es un servomotor nema size 23 QCI-A23H-5 DE QUICKSILVERCONTROLS, los rieles para los carritos son no. 001 y los carritos son HGH35C 10249-1 DE HIWIN, el Ballscrew es FSV de 25mm de diametro tambien de hiwin, el servo, el Ballscrew, los rieles y dos carritos y unos topes, estan fijados en una placa de aluminio, y sobre los caritos se fijara otra placa de alumino en la que se alojara un nido para colocar el producto que se va a trabajar, el peso de esta placa con todos lo que contiene es de 12kg aproximadamente, porfavor si me pudieran ayudar lo agradeceria mucho.












saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Ahora necesitas construir graficos de aceleracion y velocidad contra el desplazamiento de los carritos para saber los perfiles a programar. Que carga es la que estas moviendo ?.


----------



## alf0808 (Nov 23, 2009)

El peso seria ese, el de la placa de alumio que va montada sobre los carritos, el nido del material, el material que se utiliza casi no pesa, porque son unas placas resistivas, el peso a lo mucho seria de unos 25, 30 kilos


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 26, 2009)

La grafica adjunta te muestra 3 perfiles posibles para tu servo. La Fig. 1 muestra el caso ideal, pero teorico. Observa que el servo se mueve y se detiene en forma inmediata, lo cual es impractico en sistemas reales. La Fig. 2 muestra un perfil mejor, mas realizable ya que el servo cambia de velocidad todo el tiempo de manera suave. La Fig 3. muestra un perfil que resulta sencillo y realizable a la vez. Se lo conoce como perfil trapecial y es muy empleado en la programacion de servos. Durante un tercio del desplazamiento se acelera, el segundo tercio se mueve la carga a velocidad constante y el ultimo tercio se desacelera. Salu2.


----------

